# cast net repair?



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

anyone know someone for cast net repair that doesnt take a year to get it fixed?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

If you are in the navarre area call Bobby Burns he as been doing custom nets for A Long Time, Not sure of he's # off the top of my head But you can call me tomorrow at the Shop 939-9885 Dwayne


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Over here..we take our nets to Morgan at Fishermans Discount on Hwy 98 east of Foley. Quick service and decent prices.



Ronnie


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Incommunicado (6/19/2009)*Over here..we take our nets to Morgan at Fishermans Discount on Hwy 98 east of Foley. Quick service and decent prices.
> 
> Ronnie


Wheres this place at?...Never seen it before...Whats it next to?


----------



## redshiner1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hwy 98 - west of Weeks Bay and near the Blue Marlin Restaurant.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Brunson Nets in Foley sells supplies and books for making/repairing your own and used to have a guy who did repairs. I think the guy who did it for them is not doing a lot anymore (based on a conversation I overheardin there a few weeks ago).


----------

